# Some...(Maybe) Unique Fursona Creation Difficulties. ._.



## bagpipeheadache (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, since I'm new to the forum and community, I figured starting to figure out my identity would be a good way to start.   

Since I have yet to learn much about choosing a Fursona (though from most of what I read there don't seem to be any sort of rules or guidelines), I simply tried to find an animal that has similar shape and dimensions as I do...I'm very tall and solidly built (Not quite like a bear). I considered possibly a tiger, giraffe, lion (I'm fully bearded), or horse/ Unicorn (Explanation to come).

I then decided to base it off my hobbies/ personality traits. Since I am an avid bagpipe player, Unicorn sprang to mind (Since the Unicorn is the official animal of Scotland). 

In short...I have no idea what animals represent what.  ._.    Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 22, 2014)

Just be a fox


----------



## bagpipeheadache (Dec 22, 2014)

But I don't want to be a fox...  XD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 22, 2014)

Just flip a coin.

... a five-sided coin.

And then go dragon.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 22, 2014)

Pick one you like the look of.
If you were to have a sona of any of them, which would be the most visually appealing?


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 22, 2014)

Race isn't what make a sona unique.
The design and way to make your sona instantly recognizable by people that know you is what makes it unique.

So don't pick a dog although I say race doesn't matter.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 22, 2014)

I picked something visual that I liked and kinda warped the species to my liking. I wanted something like a hellhound, cause hell hounds are the shit. And then I was well---I want to put in my bedraggled rough side innit. Something to represent my sort of beat down and "child of the dirt" feel. That was the coyote, cause in my mind that's an animal that's always persisted despite having an open hunting season on them 24/7. And I wanted something for my redneck, stubborn side. So a sheep-ram. 

Something something, special snowflak. But seriously don't give a fuck and do what you think is cool and damn the rest. Don't let anyone tell you it's contrived, boring, or overused. I mean--they'll tell you anyways. But go with what YOU like. 

And you can always change it. It's not like you have to get it tattooed on you or something.


----------



## jtrekkie (Dec 22, 2014)

bagpipeheadache said:


> I'm fully bearded



Excellent! You are a bearded dragon.


----------



## Riltmos (Dec 22, 2014)

Go birds, we must have more birds, so we can laugh at the ground locked people below.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 22, 2014)

Be an orangutan because bagpipes and Scotland and gingers. :v


----------



## Eirrinn (Dec 22, 2014)

Be a sparkle dog because super original


----------



## VÃ¦r (Dec 22, 2014)

"Whatever you do, don't pick rodents", said Vaer the porcupine ever so coyly. 

^w^ I chose porcupine because....well...I easily hurt those close to me. The Porcupine/Hedgehog's Dilemma. But in the end, choose something that makes YOU happy. It's your alter-ego after all.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 22, 2014)

You don't need a species that looks like you in real life. When I first picked my fursona species I was on the pudgy side and didn't look much like a coyote. Since then I lost 22kg (55lbs) put on a bit of muscle so I now look much more like my fursona. 

Most people pick their species based off of what animal they most identify with or that they like most. I picked a coyote because of they quickly learn to adapt to their environment and survive. Just pick something you like. All that matters is that you like it. 



RedSavage said:


> And then I was well---I want to put in my bedraggled rough side innit. Something to represent my sort of beat down and "child of the dirt" feel. That was the coyote, cause in my mind that's an animal that's always persisted despite having an open hunting season on them 24/7.


I thought you were just hellhound and sheep.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 22, 2014)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> I thought you were just hellhound and sheep.



Eh, sure why not. I honestly don't care but in the strict canonical sense it's a coyote/sheep thang. Sheepyote. Whatever. Really it changes on my mood. Sheephound Bitch just rolls of the tongue better.


----------



## Hewge (Dec 22, 2014)

Otters are the superior choice to all!


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 22, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Eh, sure why not. I honestly don't care but in the strict canonical sense it's a coyote/sheep thang. Sheepyote. Whatever. Really it changes on my mood. Sheephound Bitch just rolls of the tongue better.


I understand. I refer to myself as just a coyote despite being part polar bear. It's hard to find a name for that hybridization that sounds decent.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 22, 2014)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> I understand. I refer to myself as just a coyote despite being part polar bear. It's hard to find a name for that hybridization that sounds decent.



Most hybrid name sound dumb as fuck anyway. Some are almost as bad as the ridiculous ship names I've seen on Tumblr.

OP... your avatar is really bizarre.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Dec 22, 2014)

I like to rally up a compilation of favored sona characteristics (flopped ears, three eyes, long fur, ect.), throw them all on a body of your liking, then name the fucker. Create your own species, in a way, but formed from your favorites.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 23, 2014)

Riltmos said:


> Go birds, we must have more birds, so we can laugh at the ground locked people below.



We have more than enough dog people with wing so go birds if you really want a wing.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 23, 2014)

I like how this turned into "Pick my species! It's simply the best!" 

OP the species you choose doesn't have to be related to your actual physical dimensions or your hobbies. I would just pick an animal that interests you. And do something to make him your own without making the character one-note. There are so many animals out there so feel free to get obscure.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 23, 2014)

BadRoy said:


> I like how this turned into "Pick my species! It's simply the best!"
> 
> OP the species you choose doesn't have to be related to your actual physical dimensions or your hobbies. I would just pick an animal that interests you. And do something to make him your own without making the character one-note. There are so many animals out there so feel free to get obscure.


Yeah, I second this.
Instead of choosing a species to define your interests, pick a species you like, then _make it define your interests_.

Get creative! I certainly enjoyed building my sona up from something plain!


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 23, 2014)

Pick a futa rabbit with a rainbow dick.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 23, 2014)

Laptisen said:


> Pick a futa rabbit with a rainbow dick.



This newbie... he gets it. You're alright kid.


----------



## Laptisen (Dec 24, 2014)

Taralack said:


> This newbie... he gets it. You're alright kid.


I'm actually blushing.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2014)

If you don't already have a preference for a species, look instead at physical traits you might like to have on your fursona and make a list. Do you want your fursona to have a beard too? Wear glasses? Have a specific color fur? 
Once you have that list, start drawing all the potential species that interest you with those traits. You'll end up with several pages of character designs - some will rule themselves out very quickly because you don't like how they look, or they just look too ridiculous (unless ridiculous is what you're going for of course). ie bearded giraffe? Could work. Bearded unicorn? Historically speaking, some of the oldest depictions of unicorns already had beards. Bearded cardinal? Maybe not so cool.
 Some designs may be ruled out because they're just so hard to draw that you'll never want to draw the character again (these characters are too 'busy', try simplifying them if you are still really hooked on a species or a particular trait that may be too detailed/hard to draw (feathered wings are a common culprit here)). Eventually you'll either encounter one design that will just seem to flow out of your pencil and comes to you very easily, or you'll play the comparison game and come up with one that seems to edge the other ones out.

If you draw several different potential species and still aren't feeling it? Draw more species. Look up obscure species, look up ones that may share traits with you (you're already doing this in the first post, which is good!), look up species that may be local to where you live (or, where you want to live), grab a wildlife book and just open it to random pages and anthropomorphize whatever is on the page, etc. Eventually, something will resonate. It may take time, but in the meantime you'll be growing as an artist and continuing to refine the traits you desire your fursona to have.

Best of luck and enjoy, remember, there's really no wrong way to do a fursona, so long as you are happy with it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 27, 2014)

I know it's Asian, but how about a kirin?


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 29, 2014)

I think that it's a bad idea to ask "what animal should my fursona be" on a Furry forum. Just because everyone will say the species that their sona is.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 30, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> I think that it's a bad idea to ask "what animal should my fursona be" on a Furry forum. *Just because everyone will say the species that their sona is.*



Not true... Roose is not a kirin.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 30, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> I think that it's a bad idea to ask "what animal should my fursona be" on a Furry forum. Just because everyone will say the species that their sona is.



Everyone knooooows that mine is the ultimate fursona lifeform so there's no need for anyone to ask anyway. :V
Even more ultimate than chakkats.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 30, 2014)

How about a sergal? Why be a shark, wolf, or a dragon; when you can be all three. They also look very cool IMO.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't be an otter they are all sluts!!!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 30, 2014)

Your fursona's species doesn't have to 'represent' anything. Folkloric stereotypes are useless anyway; Take lions for example. Real lions aren't brave and noble, they're lazy assholes who sit around and make the females do all the work. 
Just go with whatever and make it work somehow.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 1, 2015)

SparkyWolf said:


> I think that it's a bad idea to ask "what animal should my fursona be" on a Furry forum. Just because everyone will say the species that their sona is.


It's funny, I've never seen this happen on a large scale.
9/10 times people say "choose it yourself and be whatever you want to be"


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jan 1, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It's funny, I've never seen this happen on a large scale.
> 9/10 times people say "choose it yourself and be whatever you want to be"



Choose a lizard because hail lizards.

But really, going for "unique race" isn't really always the best option. Sure we have the "Owls are wise" stuffs but that does not really apply to the furfaggotary fandom. Even the smartest looking creature can be a dick sucking war monger. It's the personality, the design and the little thing that allows people to immediately know who this is the moment they see the avi that counts.

But don't try going for "Oh it's the rainbow fur with glitter and 15 horns and triangle circle square star jewtagon shape on his forehead! I know him!"

And hail lizards.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 1, 2015)

The world could use more cybercanines.

Ha.

Haha.

Hahaha.

Oh who am I kidding


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 1, 2015)

How about a human. Then it will be easier to hide your furry-ness :V



SparkyWolf said:


> I think that it's a bad idea to ask "what animal should my fursona be" on a Furry forum. Just because everyone will say the species that their sona is.



I don't know. Most recommended animals that differed from their own sona.


----------



## xXTheFurryOutcastXx (Jan 1, 2015)

Thinking about the bearded thing made me think of a bull or a goat. Maybe a ram?

Of course you could always do a hybrid of some sort...


----------

